# Shrimp thief



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome pic.  He must have been real hungry haha.


----------



## dswiese (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah wasn't paying attention and it's actually the big mama carrying her eggs around. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dswiese (Dec 10, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

That's _her_self. Lol.


----------

